# קרדיטים



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
התלבטתי רבות האם לפרסם קרדיטים, בעיקר בגלל נושא הפרטיות. תמונות שלי לא תמצאו אפילו בפייסבוק שלי, ובעלי אפילו יותר חרד לפרטיותו ממני. בסופו של דבר החלטתי לפרסם קרדיטים, בעיקר בגלל שהפורום מאוד עזר לי בתהליך ואני הייתי רוצה לסייע, אפילו במעט, לזוגות אחרים (אם מישהו יימצא את הקרדיטים שלי מועילים). אני אקפיד לכתוב מחירים ועלויות של השירותים, למרות שלא בהכל אפשרי, מאחר וזה משהו שהיה לי חסר, במיוחד כשרק נכנסנו לתוך אירגוני החתונה ולא היה לנו מושג לגבי תקציב.
אז.... מתחילים?!


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

מי אנחנו? 
יעלי (אוטוטו 34) וש' (36). 
אני עיתונאית כרגע, והוא עובד בהייטק. גרים בראשל"צ, ביחד כמעט שנה וחצי. הכרנו באתר הכרויות ותוך 4 חודשים עברנו לגור יחד. החברים שלי עדיין בשוק שהוא הצליח להוציא אותי מתל אביב אחרי 12 שנים לטובת ראשון לציון!


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

הצעת הנישואין 
הצעת הנישואין לא היתה הפתעה. דיברנו על חתונה די מהר, וגם השאלות התכופות של חברים, עוד בשלבים מאוד מוקדמים של הקשר, העלו את הנושא פעם אחר פעם. טבעת אירוסין לא רציתי, כי אני לא הולכת עם טבעות בכלל, וידעתי שאני אענוד רק טבעת אחת (נישואין), אז חבל על טבעת אירוסין. לי היה די ברור שהוא יציע ביום השנה שלנו, ואכן כך היה.

אני מאוד אוהבת חתולים. וצבע ורוד. ובכלל יש לי מנטליות של ילדה בת חמש. זה בטח לא מפתיע שאני פשוט מאוהבת בהלו קיטי!! לא שיש לי מרצ'נדייז שלה, כן?! פשוט כשהולכים ברחוב ורואים משהו של קיטי, אני מחייכת לי. אז בהצעת הנישואין הוא שלף בובת קיטי פרוותית ונעימה, שעל היד שלה, כמו צמיד – טבעת! כזו של ילדות, עם "יהלום" מאוד מרשים


----------



## Bobbachka (11/6/13)

אויש! זה הורס


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

טבעות 
הייתי מאוד קשורה לסבתא שלי, שנפטרה לפני לא מעט שנים מסרטן. סבתא היתה אישה מטופחת מאוד וחובבת תכשיטים, ואמא שלי לקחה אותם אליה אחרי שסבתא נפטרה. את טבעת הנישואין שלי בחרתי מתוך האוסף שסבתא השאירה אחריה, ועכשיו לטבעת שלי יש ערך סנטימנטלי כפול. מאחר ולא נישאנו דרך הרבנות, הטבעת לא היתה צריכה לעמוד בדרישות ההלכה.

הטבעת של ש' נקנתה באחת מחנויות התכשיטים שבמדרחוב רוטשילד בראשל"צ. הוא רצה טבעת פשוטה, חלקה ודקה שעלתה 500 ₪. אני הלכתי לצורף שיקטין וינקה את הטבעת. מאחר ולסבתא היו אצבעות שמנמנות, היה צורך להקטין די הרבה ונדרשה לא מעט עבודה. הוא עשה עבודה נ-ה-ד-ר-ת, ולקח 100 ₪. זה יחסית יקר, אבל ידעתי שהוא יקרן לפני שהלכתי אליו. היה חשוב לי שהביצוע יהיה מושלם, ולא היה איכפת לי לשלם על זה.

בסוף החתונה בפראג, כשכולם הסתכלו לי על האצבע עם הטבעת, אמא אמרה לי "גם סבתא פה איתנו", ושתינו התחלנו לבכות...


----------



## ani4ka4 (11/6/13)

זה רעיון נהדר, גם לי יש טבעת כזו מסבתא 
שתבדל לחיים ארוכים , אבל לצערי לא תהיה בחתונה.
לא חשבתי על להשתמש בה כטבעת נישואין, אבל אני מאוד אוהבת אותה וזה רעיון יפה...
אחד הקרדיטים


----------



## simplicity83 (11/6/13)

מרגש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם אצלי יש סיפור דומה! 
סבתא שלי מאוד אהבה תכשיטים ואמא שלי קיבלה את הכל כשהיא נפטרה, אבל לא הולכת איתם (הסנדלר הולך יחף, כמו תמיד). 
מאז אני הולכת עם טבעת הנישואין של סבתא שלי, לא בתור טבעת הנישואין שלי (שהיא מאוד דומה), אבל היא עליי כל הזמן, ביד השנייה. 
יחד עם הטבעת שאבא שלי קנה לאמא שלי כשנולדתי  
חרוט עליה את השם של סבא שלי ואת התאריך שבו הם התחתנו והיא מאוד יקרה לליבי כי הייתי קרובה לשניהם. 

המון מזל טוב


----------



## yaeli beli (12/6/13)

וואו!


----------



## ronitvas (12/6/13)

מרגש 
והטבעת מקסימה


----------



## Shmutzi (12/6/13)

סיפור ממש מרגש. איזה יופי


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

חתונה אזרחית 
היה לנו מאוד חשוב לערוך חתונה אזרחית (לי בעיקר. ש' היה זורם עם כל רצון שלי). שנינו אנשים חילוניים, שחיים ללא סממני דת בחיינו, ואין סיבה שדווקא החתונה תהיה דתית. לא רציתי חתונה בארמית, וכזו שכל הזמן מדברת על אלוהים ודת, כי לשניהם אין מקום בחיינו; לא רציתי כתובה שמבחינתי הופכת את האישה לקניין; ולא רציתי חופה שמפלה נשים, אני חושבת שאין מקום ליחס הזה לנשים בעידן בו אנחנו חיים. ובהחלט לא רציתי מקווה. בעיניי (בעיניי!), אין לזה שום מימד רוחני, אלא זה רק טקס לא-היגייני ומאוד משפיל.
מה גם, שהחברים שלנו, גם של ש' וגם שלי, התחתנו 50% ברבנות ו- 50% בדרכים אחרות (אזרחי או אלטרנטיבי), כך שזה כל כך טבעי ומקובל בקרב חוג החברים שלנו. גם אחותי הגדולה התחתנה בקפריסין (אחי דווקא דרך הרבנות), ואבא של ש' מרגיש כמוני בדיוק בנושאי דת ובנושאי מונופול דתי במדינה – כך שגם מהצד שלו היתה תמיכה.


----------



## ani4ka4 (11/6/13)

כל הכבוד לכם  
בקרוב אצלנו..
אנחנו כן נשאיר אלמנטים מסורתיים, כגון, חופה, כתב זוגיות ("כתובה" שאנחנו נכתוב) וכדומה. אבל אני ממש שמחה לראות עוד זוגות שעושים את זה.


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

חתונה ראשונה – בפראג 
מבחינתנו החתונה בפראג היא החתונה המשמעותית יותר. אני יודעת שבשביל הרבה זוגות הטקס בחו"ל הוא רק בירוקרטיה / רישום / סימון וי, ומבחינתם החתונה בארץ עם המשפחה והחברים היא הקובעת, אבל מבחינתנו זה הפוך. הנישואין האזרחיים הם העיקר, ולפי הטקס הזה אנחנו נציין את יום הנישואין מדי שנה, ואילו האירוע בארץ הוא רק מסיבה, שהיא יותר בגדר "החוב שלנו" למשפחה המורחבת והחברים. זוג חברים שלנו התחתן בשנה שעברה בפראג דרך קמילה, יקירת הפורום, ואחרי ששמענו מהם על כל התהליך – פנינו אליה גם אנחנו.

נסענו בחג שבועות למשך חמישה ימים יחד עם המשפחות (11 אנשים), והיה לנו מאוד-מאוד כיף! זו הזדמנות לנסוע לחו"ל ולטייל, והזדמנות למשפחות להכיר יותר טוב. מה גם שלא הייתי מוותרת על נוכחות המשפחה הקרובה בטקס הכל-כך חשוב ומרגש הזה.
לקחנו דיל של טיסה + מלון + העברות לחמישה ימים במחיר של 700 דולר לאדם. בנוסף, העלות של החתונה דרך קמילה היא 590 יורו, וכוללת: 
1. פתיחת תיק נישואין בעירייה, כולל מילוי והגשת כל המסמכים הנדרשים.
2. שיריון מועד החתונה.
3. תשלום עלות הטקס, והאגרות השונות. 
4. תרגום נוטריוני של כל התעודות לצ'כית.
5. הסעות: משדה התעופה למלון + מהמלון למשטרה ולעירייה + מהמלון לטקס החתונה וחזרה.
6. ליווי אישי וצמוד לאורך כל התהליך, גם בארץ וגם בפראג.
7. תרגום סימולטני של הטקס לעברית
8. תרגום תעודת הנישואין לעברית, אישורה על ידי הרשויות ושליחתה אלינו.

ההתנהלות מול קמילה ממש חלקה, היא תקתקנית ויש לה כל כך הרבה ניסיון עם זה. היא יודעת את העבודה והיא מאוד-מאוד מסודרת. אם אין לזוג עדים, קמילה דואגת גם לזה. היא גם מתנדבת לצלם. אני לא לקחתי מאפרת / תספורת / זר / מניקור וכאלו, אבל קמילה יכולה לדאוג גם לזה: היא ממליצה ומסדרת אנשי מקצוע, כולל צלם מקצועי.
הזמנו דרכה אוטו גדול למשפחות שלנו עבור הנסיעה לטקס ובחזרה, והיא הסבירה לנהג איפה להוריד אותנו לצילומים בעיר. היא תמיד שמחה להמליץ על מסעדות ומקומות טיול, ואפילו להזמין שולחן במסעדה וכרטיסי תיאטרון. יחס אישי מאוד ששווה את המחיר שהיא לוקחת, לדעתי.


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

כמה מילים על תהליך החתונה בפראג 
קבענו את הטיסה בערך שלושה חודשים מראש, מיד לאחר הצעת הנישואין. בכוונה רצינו את חג שבועות, שיצא בימים שלישי ורביעי, לאחריו גשר בחמישי ואז סופשבוע. כך יכולנו לטוס לחמישה ימים ולקחת רק יום חופש אחד מהעבודה, מה שהיה חשוב גם לנו וגם למשפחות. טסנו 11 איש והיה צריך להתחשב גם בהם....

הוצאנו ממשרד הפנים תמצית רישום אוכלוסין ("תעודת רווקות") ותעודות לידה. נסענו לירושלים להחתים אותן באפוסטיל במשרד החוץ (חותמת ההופכת את המסמך לרשמי של מדינת ישראל), למרות שניתן לעשות זאת גם באמצעות הדואר. שלחנו לקמילה את המסמכים סרוקים עם האפוסטיל + סריקה של הדרכונים + שאלון פרטים אישיים קצר שצריך למלא. 

כמו כן, ציינו בפני קמילה את התאריכים בהם אנו רוצים להגיע לפראג, ווידאנו איתה שיש תאריך פנוי לחתונה בעירייה בזמן זה ושיריינו את התאריך. כל ההתנהלות מולה נעשתה במיילים. אחרי ששולחים את כל המסמכים – היא מתחילה לעבוד ועושה את כל ההליך הבירוקרטי עבור הזוג.

למרות שלא היינו צריכים הסעה משדה התעופה למלון כי ההעברות היו חלק מהחבילה שלנו, כמה ימים לפני הטיסה שלחתי לקמילה מייל עם מספר הטיסה, שעת הנחיתה ושם המלון. היא מצידה החזירה מייל עם המועד בו היא תפגוש אותנו במלון כדי ללכת למשטרה והעירייה. היא הגיעה בזמן (אפילו הקדימה), ונסענו יחד למשטרת הזרים. שם בודקים שנכנסנו לצ'כיה באופן חוקי ושאנחנו לא מבוקשים במקרה על ידי האינטרפול / יורופול / סקוטלנד יארד וכדומה. לזכותה ייאמר שהיא יודעת מתי להביא את הזוגות לשם, כשיש פחות תורים והמתנות ואין עומס אנשים / עובדים זרים / זוגות אחרים. משם נסענו לעירייה. האחראית ישבה איתנו ואיתה, החתימה אותנו על מלא טפסים (אל דאגה, קמילה מסבירה בדיוק על מה חותמים) ווידאה איך הוגים את השמות שלנו נכון עבור הטקס. קמילה ענתה לנו לכל שאלות הלו"ז שהיו לנו, הסבירה איך הטקס מתנהל ולא היתה שאלה אחת שהושארה ללא מענה. 

החתונה עצמה מאוד רשמית ומרגשת, עם כל כללי הטקס. ההורים אמרו שהיה מכובד מאוד. אחרי שהגענו לעירייה ונתנו לנו הסבר קצר על איך הכל הולך להיות, כל בני המשפחה עלו לקומה של אולם הטקסים, ואנחנו נשארנו למטה. אז התחיל מארש החתונה וזה היה הסימן שלנו לעלות. למעלה עמדנו מול המחתנת, שהקריאה לנו נאום על אהבה וזוגיות (הכל מתורגם סימולטנית), אח"כ שאלו אותנו האם אנחנו לוקחים אחד את השני לבעל / אישה. אח"כ טבעות, נשיקה ובסוף הטקס, שארך כ- 20 דקות, אנחנו ושני העדים חתמנו על הנישואין. בסוף-בסוף נתנו לכולנו שפניה (טעימה!), בירכו אותנו, חיבקו, לחצו ידיים. היה מאוד אינטימי, משפחתי ומאוד-מאוד מרגש.


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

ועוד קצת פראג 
הייתי חייבת, פשוט כל כך יפה שם....


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

מסיבת רווקות 
ארגנתי לעצמי את מסיבת הרווקות כדי לא להפיל את זה על אף אחת מחברותיי. גם לא רציתי שיוציאו כסף על המסיבה. אני לא אוהבת שחוץ מהצ'ק של החתונה גם צריך לשלם על מסיבת רווקות, מתנה למסיבת רווקות, חינה (אם יש) ועוד פסטיבלים. חוצמזה, אני אוהבת לבשל ולארח וגם רציתי לשלוט באופי של המסיבה. אני גם עובדת מהבית, אז היה לי זמן לבשל ולאפות.
הזמנתי 8 חברות (מתוכן גם גבר. לא הומו), למסיבת רווקות שהנושא שלה הוא הלו קיטי, בהשראת הצעת הנישואין. קניתי קשתות לשיער עם פפיונים, בועות סבון של קיטי, טבעות קיטי, כוסות ומפיות של קיטי. הכנתי המווווון אוכל (צמחוני-טבעוני. אני צמחונית וגם כמה מחברותיי) והבנות הביאו שתיה. היו קצת משחקים, הרבה דיבורים ובעיקר מפגש כייפי של כמה חברות קרובות לפני החתונה השנייה. המפגש נועד בעיקר כדי שכולן יכירו ויהיה להן יותר נחמד בחתונה עצמה. בסוף הערב כולן לקחו את מזכרות הקיטי ונתנו למחרת לילדים שלהן


----------



## קואלה ספרדית (14/6/13)

איזה יופי 
מרגש, בטוב טעם. קוראת בכיף


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

חתונה שניה - בארץ 
כאמור, מבחינתנו החתונה בארץ היתה יותר בשביל המשפחה והחברים, ופחות משמעותית עבורנו. לא היו לי פנטזיות מגיל צעיר על איך החתונה שלי תיראה, לא היו לי ספקים שרציתי לעבוד איתם עוד ממקודם, ובכלל, לא רצינו להשקיע יותר מדי זמן / כסף באירוע. היינו מאוד קלילים עם ההחלטות שקיבלנו. לא התייחסנו לזה כאל "אירוע של פעם בחיים" או על "היום המאושר בחיינו". מבחינתנו הטקס בפראג ענה על כל זה.
כן רצינו חופה חילונית ושיוויונית, אירוע עם אוכל טוב ואווירה משוחררת.


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

המקום 
רצינו מקום שיאפיין אותנו ויכבד את האורחים. מקום פשוט וצנוע, אבל יפה ומלא טבע. אל קאסה דל סול הגענו די בהתחלה, כשחיפשנו מקום קרוב לראשל"צ במסגרת תקציב הגיונית. החתונה שלנו לא מומנה על ידי ההורים, אלא על ידינו, ולא רצינו לצאת במינוס מההפקה הזו. המקום ענה על כל הציפיות שלנו: מאוד יפה ולא מצועצע, קרוב לבית, אנשים נחמדים מאוד ועלויות נוחות. בזמנו היה להם מבצע "הכל כלול" במחיר של 255 ₪ לאורח (כולל מע"מ), שכלל את המקום, אוכל, דיג'יי, הגברה ותאורה, חבילת צילום ומגנטים, חבילת עיצוב, בר אלכוהול תוצרת חוץ וג'יפ עם נהג למשך היום. הקאסה היה המקום הראשון שהלכנו לראות, וכשיצאנו משם היה לנו די ברור שזה המקום שלנו. רק כדי להרגיש שלא חתמנו במקום הראשון שראינו הלכנו לראות מקום נוסף, אבל לבנו היה בקאסה דל סול. 

קראנו הרבה ביקורות על המקום, ומה שהיה הכי חשוב לנו – היה האוכל. ואכן, השף של המקום מדהים. גם איש מקצוע מהמעלה הראשונה, וגם אדם עם לב רחב. האוכל היה מעולה, ולא הפסקנו לקבל מחמאות עליו, כולל מהרבה אנשים שציינו שהם "לא אוהבים אוכל של חתונות". התפריט היה עשיר מאוד, השף התחשב בצמחונים שיש במשפחה וגם נתן לנו הרבה אקסטרות. לתפריט הוספנו בית קפה – תפריט קינוחים מורחב בעלות של 3200 ₪, שכלל: עוגות שוקולד חמות אישיות, עוגות קרם, עמדת פנקייק, גלידה, מפל שוקולד, אספרסו ופינת קפה ותה.

הצוות במקום הוא נפלא, תמיד היתה לנו אוזן קשבת והרגשנו שיש לנו "גב" מול הספקים. הם מסודרים מאוד ועשו הכל כדי שנהיה מרוצים.


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

עוד תמונה


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

ועוד אחת


----------



## jess r (11/6/13)

אוו, נראה טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל מתי זה "בזמנו"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וכמה מוזמנים היו לכם?


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

תשובות 
סגרנו איתם בפברואר, ראיתי שכבר אין להם את המבצע הזה יותר עכשיו....
היו לנו 250 מוזמנים.


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

הטקס 
רצינו טקס חילוני ושיוויוני. בחרנו בחברה משותפת שתנחה אותו, עליה אנחנו סומכים. היא גם חברה של שנינו, גם יש לה יכולת לקחת על עצמה תפקיד כזה וגם היא התחתנה בפראג ובחופה חילונית, שנה לפנינו.... כשהצענו לה להיות המחתנת שלנו היא מאוד התרגשה. בטקס נשאו 7 ברכות (הורים שלי / שלו; אחים שלי / שלו; חברים שלי / שלו וברכה שביעית שהחברה בירכה בשם הקהל כולו); אח"כ החלפת טבעות ובסוף שבירת כוסות.

לפני החופה אחותי חילקה 30 מיכלי בועות סבון לאנשים שישבו / עמדו במעבר וכך כשעברנו התעופפו גם בועות סבון. האחיינים שלי המשיכו להפריח אותן גם במהלך החופה, כשהם מחקים על מדרגות החופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




את המברכים אנחנו בחרנו ושלחנו למחתנת פרטי התקשרות של כולם. היא שוחחה איתם, הנחתה אותם לגבי הברכות והם שלחו לה את הנוסחים. אנחנו שמענו את כל הברכות לראשונה בחופה.

בהחלפת הטבעות אמרנו: "בחרתי בך מכל הגברים, להיות לי היחיד לכל החיים. לאהוב ולכבד, לטוב ולרע, תמיד לצדך. הרי אתה מקודש לי בטבעת זאת כמנהג אמותינו ואבותינו" (זה כמובן מה שאני אמרתי, הוא אמר את זה הפוך מבחינה מגדרית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

התלבטנו מה לומר בשבירת הכוסות. ברוב החופות החילוניות שבירת הכוסות מסמלת את שבירת המחיצות בין בני הזוג, או שבירת הישן לטובת החדש. לנו זה לא התאים. המחתנת הציעה הסבר אחר: ברחבי העולם נהוג לחנוך את דרכן החדשה של ספינות בניפוץ בקבוק שמפניה. ניפוץ שתי כוסות מסמל את הדרך החדשה המשותפת אליה אנחנו יוצאים יחד.

קיבלנו אין סוף תגובות לחופה. אני באמת לא יכולה לתאר כמה. כ-ו-ל-ם אמרו שהיה טקס מקסים, שונה, מיוחד. חלקם אמרו לנו את זה אפילו מספר פעמים... להרבה מהאורחים זו היתה החופה החילונית הראשונה שהם נכחו בה. במיוחד ציינו בפנינו את זה שהיא היתה שיוויונית, מרגשת, אישית, קצרה, שונה ובעברית.


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

מוכנים... היכון...


----------



## ani4ka4 (11/6/13)

איזה יופי ,שאלה.. 
שאלה טכנית לגבי שבירת הכוס.
לא חששת משברי הזכוכיות ?


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

לא 
הייתי עם נעליים די סגורות, והכוסות מצופות בנייר כסף.
בסוף ראיתי שנשארו כמה שברי זכוכית על רצפת החופה, אבל לא קרה עם זה כלום (לא לי, ולא לאף אחד מהמברכים שעלו לחופה בסוף כדי לנשק, לחבק ולהגיד מזל טוב).


----------



## BluishSky (16/6/13)

איזה משפט מרגש ומקסים! 
(בהחלפת הטבעות)


----------



## yaeli beli (16/6/13)

תודה! 
אימצנו מילים שמאוד אהבנו ממקומות שונים, והרכבנו אותן למשפט "שלנו".


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

שמלה 
רציתי שמלה מוכנה, ולא שיתפרו לי במיוחד, משתי סיבות עיקריות: לא להגיע למדידות, ולדעת איך השמלה תיראה בסוף. בנוסף, הקצבתי לעצמי עד 3000 ₪ לשמלה. זה נראה לי טירוף להוציא כל כך הרבה כסף על שמלת כלה. מבחינת סגנון, רציתי שמלה נקייה ופשוטה יחסית, אבל לא שתהיה שמלת "שבועות" לבנה, אלא מאוד כלתית.

אל חנה פרנקו הגעתי דרך הניוזלטר של מתחתנים. היא אישה מקסימה ונעימה, ויש לה טעם טוב שאין לתאר. כל השמלות שלה, בלי יוצאת מן הכללת, היו לטעמי. יש לה סגנון קלאסי / רומנטי, קו פשוט ונקי, מחמיא לגוף וללא נפח מיותר. הסטודיו של חנה פרנקו ממוקם בקומה העליונה בביתה בכפר סבא והוא משרה אווירה ביתית בלי תחושת לחץ ו/או מסחריות שהרגשתי אצל מעצבים אחרים. חנה הייתה המעצבת הראשונה שראיתי, ואחריה הלכתי לעוד הרבה מקומות, רק כדי לחזור אליה בסוף... כשהגעתי אליה, חנה מדדה אותי (דבר שלא היה בשום מקום אחר( והציעה לי שמלות מוכנות שהיו מתאימות למידותיי. למרות שיש לי חזה גדול, היו מספר שמלות שהתאימו לי, ויצוין שחנה המעצבת היחידה שגודל החזה שלי לא היווה אישיו אצלה (במקומות אחרים ציינו בפניי כמה קשה להתאים לי שמלה, ובמילים אחרות רמזו לי להודות להם על הדגם וחצי היחידים שיש להם עבורי). חנה היא סבלנית ומקסימה, מעניקה שירות מאוד אישי, מקצועי ואדיב עם חיוך אמהי. השמלות ארוזות כל אחת בנפרד בשקיות שקופות ואין תחושת "שוק" כמו שהרגשתי במקום אחר. 

כל השמלות שמדדתי אצלה היו יפיפיות וישבו עליי בול, בלי צורך בתיקונים (למעט האורך). מתוך הרגשה של לא לפספס משהו אחר יותר יפה / יותר זול חיפשתי בעוד מקומות בתל אביב. מה גם שהיה לי קשה להאמין שהשמלה הראשונה שאני אמדוד תהיה כל כך מתאימה לי... חרשתי את כל רחוב דיזינגוף, רצתי לכל מעצב בטווח המחיר שהגדרתי ובסוף חזרתי לחנה. התלבטתי אצלה בין שתי שמלות (במחירים של 2000-3000 ₪) ובסוף בחרתי בשמלה היקרה יותר. חשוב לי להגיד שהמחיר הזול יחסית אינו פוגע באיכות הבדים, התפירה או הגימור. חנה פשוט מלכה ומעצבת בחסד! אהבתי גם שחנה תרמה מניסיונה, אמרה לי איזה גזרה מחמיאה לי יותר ונתנה עוד רעיון לשדרוג השמלה (הוספת פס תחרה צר במחשוף). השמלה שלקחתי הייתה עם מחוך רך, ודי חששתי שזה יפריע לי במהלך החתונה (שיהיה לי חם, שירגיש לי חונק או צמוד מדי, שלא אוכל לזוז בחופשיות). בסופו של דבר לא הרגשתי את המחוך! היה לי ממש נוח, השמלה שלי הייתה יפיפיה וזכתה להמון מחמאות. כולם אמרו לי שהיא מאוד "אני" וחברות  קרובות שמדברות איתי בחופשיות ציינו שהיא מחמיאה לגוף שלי.

עוד דבר חשוב בעניין המחיר: לקחתי את השמלה איתי גם לחתונה בפראג וחנה השכירה לי אותה לתקופה של שלושה שבועות, ללא תוספת מחיר על כך שהייתי צריכה אותה לשתי חתונות. זה לא מובן מאליו בכלל, בסטודיו אחר רצו תוספת תשלום על כך.


----------



## Simply KaRiNa (12/6/13)

אפשר לשאול כיצד העברת את השמלה בטיסה?


----------



## yaeli beli (12/6/13)

בטרולי 
השארתי אותה ארוזה על הקולב בתוך שקית הבד עם הרוכסן שקיבלתי מהמעצבת, קיפלתי לארבע והכנסתי לטרולי שהיו בו רק השמלה ובגדי החתן, לא כל הציוד לפראג. 
כשהגענו למלון הוצאתי ותליתי. לא היה אפילו קמט אחד!


----------



## Simply KaRiNa (12/6/13)

מעולה, תודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
והאם לקחת את הטרולי הזה בנוסף לעוד תיק יד או שזה היחיד שנתנו לך להעלות לטיסה? האם היית צריכה לעדכן את חברת הטיסה מראש שאת מעלה שמלת כלה לטיסה?

סליחה על עודף השאלות, פשוט אצטרך לעבור את התהליך הזה בעצמי בסופו של דבר )))


----------



## yaeli beli (12/6/13)

עונה 
לקחנו איתנו שני טרולים לפראג (לחמישה ימים) ותיק גב קטן. בטרולי אחד שמנו את כל הציוד לפראג, בטרולי שני רק את בגדי החתונה, ובתיק הגב לקחנו דברים שצריכים להיות איתנו ביום-יום (מדריך נסיעות, משהו ארוך אם יהיה קריר, טישו, מצלמה וכדומה).
את תיק הגב והטרולי עם בגדי החתונה העלנו לטיסה; את הטרולי עם הציוד שלחנו לבטן המטוס.
לא עדכנתי אף אחד שאני לוקחת איתי שמלת כלה. היא לא היתה תלויה על קולב או משהו, זה היה עוד טרולי...

תרגישי נוח לשאול. מתי אתם טסים להתחתן? ואיפה?


----------



## Simply KaRiNa (12/6/13)

תודה רבה על המידע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עדיין אין תאריך מוגדר אבל מסלול הטיסה יהיה ישראל-אנגליה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שאלו יהיו בעצם מסיבות החתונה למשפחה וחברים משני הצדדים (הבן זוג בריטי) וזה בנוסף לטקס האזרחי שבכלל יתקיים באירלנד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (לטקס עצמו כבר יש שמלה, אבל פשוטה יותר, שמלת ערב...ככה שפחות בעייה להעביר בטיסה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ronitvas (12/6/13)

מניסיוני.... 
כשכלות שלי מגיעות לארץ הן שמות את השמלה בתוך השקית שלה, על קולב.
כשעולים למטוס מבקשים מאחת הדיילות לשמור עליה - הן עושות זאת בשמחה וממש מתלהבות.
בדרך כלל הן תולות אותה בביזניס או בתא שלהן.


----------



## ronitvas (12/6/13)

יופי של בחירה 
התחרה מאוד מוסיפה!!!


----------



## pipidi (12/6/13)

באמת מהממת ומאד מחמיאה 
מצטערת שלא ידעתי עליה כשהתחתנתי... הייתי שמחה למצוא שמלה זולה יותר ומוכנה בהתאם לציצי שלי


----------



## yaeli beli (12/6/13)




----------



## FayeV (12/6/13)

איזו שמלה יפה! 
היא מאוד מאוד מחמיאה לך!
ובאופן כללי, תודה על הקרדיטים, הם היו מאוד אינפורמטיביים ונראה שהייתה לכם אחלה של מסיבת חתונה! טוב לשמוע שדילים עם האולם (שתמיד הפחידו אותי) יכולים להיות גם טובים. לא שמעתי עד כה על הקאסה דל סול, וזה מקום ממש יפה!


----------



## yaeli beli (12/6/13)

תודה רבה!


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

נעליים 
היו לי שני זוגות נעליים, אחד לחתונה בפראג ואחד לחתונה בארץ. זו לא היתה הכוונה הראשונה, אבל כך יצא... קניתי נעליים מוזהבות באתר הסיני האהוב עליי "עלי אקספרס" (עלו 65 ₪, המשלוח חינם), אבל ידעתי שייקח להן זמן להגיע וגם לא הייתי בטוחה בקשר לאיכות שלהן, אז קניתי נעליים נוספות שיהיו לי למדידת אורך השמלה וליתר ביטחון, אם הסיניות יראו זולות. קניתי נעליים ורודות (איך לא?!) במשביר לצרכן, במחיר של 120 ₪! הן נוחות בטירוף. בסוף יצא שאת הזהובות נעלתי בפראג, ואת הוורודות בארץ.


----------



## coffeetoffy (12/6/13)

הכי אוהבת נעלים לא רגילות. הזהובות פשוט מהממות!! 
הן היו נוחות?


----------



## yaeli beli (12/6/13)

מאוד נוחות 
תראי, אלו לא נעלי ספורט שאת יכולה להתרוצץ בהן מהבוקר ועד הערב ולא להרגיש כלום אמנם (נעלי עקב, אחרי הכל...), אבל נעלתי אותן מספר פעמים לכמה שעות בודדות לפני שטסנו לפראג והן היו אחלה, וגם שם היה סבבה. מאז לא יצא לי לנעול אותן, אבל אמא של ש' חשבה באיזה שלב להשאיל אותן עבור החתונה בארץ, אחרי שהיא מדדה אותן בפראג, אך בסוף היא קנתה לעצמה נעליים אחרות.


----------



## Shmutzi (12/6/13)

הנעליים הורודות מושלמות בעיני 
ולמרבה הפתעתי גםאת הזהובות אני אוהבת!
הן מאוד מחמיאות בצורתן לרגל.


----------



## yaeli beli (12/6/13)

תודה!


----------



## Virginia Gal (12/6/13)

גם אני קניתי את הנעליים הוורודות האלו  
אני ממש הולכת בעקבותייך...
אבל אז לא הצלחתי להתאפק ואני חורשת עליהן, אז קניתי נעליים יותר כלתיות


----------



## yaeli beli (12/6/13)

כשראיתי את הכותרת של ההודעה שלך 
רציתי להגיד לך: "אז ברור שתקחי אותן לפראג! העקב ממש מתאים למדרכות האירופאיות", אבל אז ראיתי בתוך ההודעה שבסוף יש לך זוג אחר....


----------



## Virginia Gal (12/6/13)

אז אולי באמת  
אולי אני אלך איתן לפראג ועם הנעלים האחרות שקניתי אני אלך לחתונה פה.

(קניתי אותן בשחור וורוד ובדיוק היום אני עם השחורות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

איפור ושיער 
אל כרמל יהלום הנפלאה הגעתי דרך המלצות בפורום. חיפשתי מישהו שעושה גם איפור וגם שיער, ושיגיע אליי הביתה. ההמלצות החמות על כרמל פה בפורום + ההמלצות הנדירות במיט4מיט – גרמו לי להבין שאני לא צריכה לחפש יותר. היא היתה היחידה שפניתי אליה, וגם לא עשיתי אצלה ניסיון. סמכתי עליה בעיניים עצומות ואני מאושרת על הבחירה בה. הרבה חברות שאלו אותי לפני החתונה מה אני הולכת לעשות בשיער והתשובה שלי היתה "מה שכרמל תחליט ביום החתונה". זה השאיר הרבה פיות פעורים... אבל הייתי כלה קלה, ולקחתי אשת מקצוע – אז למה לדאוג?!

השארתי בידיה את הבחירה מה לעשות לי – ולא הפסקתי לקבל מחמאות על האיפור והשיער. שלחתי לה תמונות שלי מפראג עם השמלה והתכשיטים מבעוד מועד, וליום החתונה היא כבר הגיעה עם רעיון. למרות שכרמל התעקשה להגיע מוקדם כדי שיהיה מספיק זמן לניסוי וטעייה – לא היה צורך בניסיונות. התסרוקת הראשונה קלעה בול, והאיפור העדין היה פשוט יפיפה! ההערה היחידה שהיתה לי אליה לגבי האיפור היתה "תוסיפי קצת ורוד" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כרמל האלופה לקחה 1000 ₪ לאיפור ושיער ללא ניסיון. היא לא ביקשה תוספת תשלום על סיכות הפרחים או על ההגעה אליי הביתה. גם אלופה וגם הוגנת.


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

בגדי חתן 
ש' החתיך שלי הוא לא טיפוס של חליפות. למרות שאני חושבת שגבר בחליפה זה סקסי בטירוף, לא התכוונתי לנסות לשכנע אותו. הוא גם לא רצה להיות עם עניבה, אבל בסוף הוא לבש אותה. בחרנו לו מכנסיים שחורים וחולצה מכופתרת לבנה עם פסי סיכה שחורים שמצאנו בקסטרו מן (430 ₪) ועניבה טורקיז מרנואר מן (79 ₪). הוא לבש את הבגדים גם בפראג וגם בארץ.


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

צילום 
חבילת הצילום היתה חלק מהדיל שסגרנו עם קאסה דל סול. הם עובדים עם מודי מ"ליטל הפקות", שהוא איש מקסים ואחלה צלם. הוא נתן לנו טיפים מצויינים לפראג לפני שטסנו לשם, והיה כיף לעבוד מולו. גם ש' וגם אני לא אוהבים להצטלם, וזה ממש סבל בשבילנו, והוא ידע להוציא מאיתנו את מה שצריך וגם לביים אותנו, אחרת לא היינו מצטלמים. לא רצינו צילום וידאו, אז מודי נתן לנו צלם סטילס נוסף במקום הוידאו, כך שהיו לנו 3 צלמי סטילס בחתונה. במסגרת חבילת הצילום קיבלנו גם מגנטים איכותיים מאוד. סביר להניח שלא היינו עושים מגנטים אם זה לא היה במסגרת החבילה, אבל שמחתי שקיבלנו אותם כי האורחים מאוד מתלהבים מזה.

אגב, גם לצילומים מקדימים לא יצאנו, בגלל שאנחנו פשוט לא אוהבים להצטלם. עשינו כמה צילומים מקדימים בקאסה לפני צילומי המשפחות וגם זה היה יותר מדי עבורנו. מודי לקח אותנו לחווה שגובלת בקאסה, ושם הצטלמנו על רקעים שונים. 

חברה שלי צילמה בוידאו את החופה כדי שתהיה לנו מזכרת ממנה, ולאירוע עצמו לא היה וידאו.


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

די.ג'יי. ומוסיקה 
גם כאן הדיג'יי היה חלק מהדיל עם המקום. הם עובדים עם שלושה ספקים בתחום זה, ויכולנו לבחור מבין "אורות הבמה", שרון גל ודותן סופר. הלכנו עם אורות הבמה, כי זה הספק המרכזי שלהם וכי לא היה לנו כוח להיפגש עם דיג'ייאים.... אורות הבמה היא חברה של 5 תקליטנים, שבראשה עומד שמעון סופר. קראנו עליה לא מעט חוות דעת, ובכולן היתה המלצה חד משמעית לקחת את שמעון או את אח שלו, יוסי, ולא לתת להם לדחוף לנו מישהו אחר.

שמעון סופר השרה עלינו אווירה של "מאכר" שכל הזמן מנסה למכור לנו משהו. בהתחלה את החברה שבראשה הוא עומד, אחר כך דיג'יי עלום ובסוף כל מיני תוספות. כשחתמנו איתו על חוזה הכנסנו סעיף שרק הוא יהיה הדיג'יי בחתונה שלנו, ולא מישהו אחר. יומיים לאחר מכן הוא התקשר להגיד שהוא לא פנוי בתאריך הזה, ונתן לנו מישהו אחר. לא הסכמנו. התווכחנו ואמרנו שאנחנו מסכימים רק אותו או את יוסי, אחרת ניקח חברה אחרת, אז הוא נתן לנו את יוסי. הקאסה מאוד גיבו אותנו במקרה הזה, והחתימו אותם שיוסי יתקלט בחתונה שלנו, כי לא סמכתי על שמעון.... חודש לפני החתונה שמעון ניסה לשווק לנו ש"היום מה שהולך בחתונות זה שני דיג'ייאים שמתחלפים ביניהם", וזה ממש טרנד מומלץ שיעלה לנו רק 1000 שקל. סירבנו. יומיים לפני החתונה שני חברים רצו להקדיש לי שיר עם נגינה בקלידים. הם רצו להתחבר לציוד של אורות הבמה, ושמעון אמר להם שהחיבור ושני מיקרופונים יעלו להם 500 שקל. ואם רוצים גם מיקרופון בשבילי כדי שאצטרף – אז זה כבר 700 שקל. כמובן שסירבתי, ולא בגלל הסכום, אלא פשוט כי הוא ניסה להוציא מאיתנו כסף בכל דרך, כנראה בגלל שהוא קיבל את התשלום מהקאסה במסגרת הדיל וזה תשלום מופחת.

בסופו של דבר יוסי היה אחלה די.ג'יי, והיתה יופי של מוסיקה בחתונה. היה שמח מאוד, למרות שהקהל אצלנו היה די מבוגר. ביקשנו ללא מזרחית וללא טרנסים, והיתה מוסיקה מצוינת שהרקידה את כולם והתאימה לטווח גילאים מאוד-מאוד רחב. קיבלנו פידבקים ממש טובים על המוסיקה ועל הווליום, שהיה חזק ברחבת הריקודים, וחלש בזמן האוכל, כשכולם רוצים לדבר בחופשיות בשולחנות. 

בשורה התחתונה: דווקא הספק שהכי חששתי ממנו יצא הכי מוצלח. הכל בזכות יוסי!


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

עיצוב + חופה 
קיבלנו מהקאסה חבילת עיצוב שכללה חופת בדים ("יפנית") מעוצבת ומרכזי שולחן ברמת המחיר הבסיסית שלהם. החלטנו מראש שאנחנו לא מוסיפים כסף על עיצוב מעבר למה שהיה כלול בדיל. פלטת הצבעים של החתונה היתה אדום לבן. גם המפות והמפיות, גם פינות הישיבה האלטרנטיביות וגם עלי הכותרת הפזורים – כולם היו באדום-לבן. גם רומנטי, וגם מצטלם טוב.

הקאסה עובד עם המעצבת יאירה סנפיר, שהיא אישה נחמדה ונעימה מאוד, רק שלצערי כל דבר אצלה עולה כסף. רוצים מפה בצבע אחר? 20 שקל לשולחן (!); רוצים שובל בד שמוביל לחופה? 300 שקל; רוצים נורות קטנות בחופה? 250 שקל. לא אהבתי את מסחטת הכסף ולכן לא שיתפנו עם זה פעולה. המקום היה מקסים, הכל באמת נראה יפה מאוד, אף אחד לא הרגיש שלא שפכנו כסף על אקסטרות ואף אחד לא זוכר מה היו מרכזי השולחן שלנו... פשוט זוכרים שהיה יפה. מה גם שהיא הוסיפה עוד דברים בסופו של דבר (עציצים ופרחים חיים ועוד שטויות מסביב) ללא תשלום.


----------



## Bobbachka (11/6/13)

מאוד אוהבת את שילוב הצבעים! 
נראה ממש טוב (להפתעתי למען האמת!).


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

תודה!


----------



## orangeada (12/6/13)

את יכולה להעלות תמונה של החופה?


----------



## yaeli beli (12/6/13)

חופה מוארת בחושך - במהלך הטקס


----------



## yaeli beli (12/6/13)

חופה ריקה כשבחוץ עוד אור


----------



## orangeada (12/6/13)

תודה


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

בר ואלכוהול 
החברה שהקאסה עובדים איתה היא "בר אחר". במסגרת הדיל קיבלנו תפריט אלכוהול תוצרת חוץ די מביך, שהיינו חייבים לשדרג אותו. שידרגנו בעלות של 6 ₪ לאורח (לא כולל מע"מ) לתפריט טוב יותר שכולל מותגי אלכוהול מוכרים וטובים. בנוסף, הוספנו גם בר ברחבת הריקודים (1000 ₪, לפני מע"מ) ומכונת מרגריטות ללא תשלום נוסף. 
בדיוטי פרי קנינו 3 בקבוקי ואן גוך (556 ₪), מתוכם אחד נשאר סגור והחזירו לנו אותו בסוף הערב. והנה טיפ ואן גוכי: ואן גוך שוקולד זה אחד ה-משקאות הכי-הכי! הברמן לא הכיר אותו והתלהב נורא, וגם אני. זה באמת ממש טעים ולוקח את הדאבל אספרסו בהליכה.
והנה טיפ דיוטי פרי: לבדוק שיש מדבקת כשרות על הבקבוק, אחרת המשגיח יעשה בעיות....


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

ועוד קצת בר... 
הבר הנוסף שהיה בתוך רחבת הריקודים הוכיח את עצמו, והיה כדאי להוסיף אותו


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

אטרקציות לאורחים:


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

שולחנות משחק 
שכרנו 4 שולחנות משחק: 2 הוקי אוויר ו- 2 כדורגל שולחן (פוזבול). זה היה רעיון של ש', שאוהב משחקים, וזה היה דבר גדול. גם תעסוקה נהדרת לילדים, וגם המבוגרים נהנו מאוד, בעיקר כאלו שפחות רוקדים ולא רצו לשבת סתם ליד השולחן. עלה לנו 1200 ₪ (כולל מע"מ, הובלה וביטוח) דרך חברת "קונסולה".


----------



## ani4ka4 (11/6/13)

זה לא משך אנשים מהרחבה? 
כבר אמרתי שיש לך קרדיטים נהדרים?


----------



## yaeli beli (12/6/13)

זה היה בנוסף 
לא נראה לי שמשך אותם החוצה, אולי תירוץ למי שלא ממש אוהב לרקוד, אז יש לו תעסוקה...


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/6/13)




----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

סוכריות DIY 
הכנתי 260 סוכריות מבצק סוכר עם הכיתוב "תודה שבאתם! יעלי וש' ", ארזתי בשקית צלופן וקשרתי בסרט. כל האורחים קיבלו סוכריה ביציאה והתלהבו נורא.
מבחינת עלויות, החומרים עלו לנו 150-200 ₪. היתר היה הזמן שלי....

אגב, אם מישהי רוצה הדרכה איך עושים ומה קונים - אני פה!


----------



## Bobbachka (11/6/13)

מקסים!!


----------



## yulka303 (11/6/13)

אני מאוד מאוד אשמח לפרטים!


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

הדרכה תיאורטית קצרה 
מה צריך?
בצק סוכר (להתחיל עם קופסה של 4 ק"ג, עולה 75 ₪, ואח"כ לקנות עוד אם צריך)
מקלות סוכריה – להשיג בחנויות מתמחות או באינטרנט. 12 ₪ לחבילה של 50 יחידות.
צבעי מאכל (כ- 20 ₪ ליחידה) או בצק צבוע (20-25 ₪ לבצק אחד צבוע). 
טוש אכיל (עם צבע מאכל במקום דיו. להשיג בחנויות מתמחות או באינטרנט. 15 ₪).
מערוך.
אבקת סוכר / קורנפלור.
2 עפרונות רגילים.
חותכנים.
קצת מי ברז.
אריזות צלופן (קניתי חבילה של 500 יחידות בכ- 60 ₪).
גליל סרט של מתנה.

איך מכינים?
ההכנה די דומה לעוגיות סבתא בצורות של חיות, רק במקום בצק פריך משתמשים בבצק סוכר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1. לשים מעט בצק סוכר עד שמתרכך ומרדדים מעל אבקת סוכר / קורנפלור (שלא יידבק) בעזרת מערוך. שומרים על אחידות בעובי העלה בעזרת העפרונות (שמים אותם משני צדי הבצק ואז המערוך לא יורד מתחת לגובה שלהם).
2. קורצים צורה לסוכריה בעזרת חותכן (אני השתמשתי במכסה של קופסת קיסמים!). משחילים מקל סוכריה בזריזות לפני שהבצק יתקשה.
3. מרדדים בצק צבעוני לעלה דק מעל אבקת סוכר / קורנפלור בעזרת מערוך, וקורצים צורות רצויות (אני השתמשתי בחותכן עלה וחותכן פרח). מדביקים את הצורות לסוכריות בעזרת ממש מעט (טיפ-טיפה) מים בעזרת האצבע. מניחים לייבוש של 24 שעות.
4. כותבים בעזרת הטוש האכיל. 
5. אורזים.

כמה דגשים:
* בצק סוכר מתקשה באוויר ולכן יש לעבוד איתו מהר.
* חייבים לייבש היטב את הסוכריות לפני הכתיבה, אחרת הטוש "ישקע" בתוך הסוכריה ויעשה בורות של צבע מאכל.
* מומלץ לארוז בצלופן כמה שאפשר בסמוך לאירוע (אין מניעה להכין סוכריות מראש ולהשאיר אותן חשופות לזמן ממושך, רק את האריזה מאוחר).

מי שרוצה להגיע אלי להדגמה והתייעצות (חינם! חינם! אני לא מתפרנסת מזה, רק טוב לב) מוזמנת אליי לראשל"צ. קפה (עם חלב סויה) עליי!


----------



## פרילי 86 (12/6/13)

מוסיפה המלצה לחנות נחמדה בת"א 
אם באמת מישהי רוצה להתחיל להתעסק עם בצק סוכר ועיצוב עוגות, אני מאוד ממליצה על חנות חמודה בת"א:
"מותק בוטיק סוכר" http://www.motek-cakes.co.il/

יופי של הסבר!
ממליצה לחדשות בתור ה"קמח" לא לעבוד עם קורנפלור, כי יש נטייה לשים מלא, ואז זה מייבש מאוד את הבצק, ואז לא מבינים למה לא יצא טוב... במקום עדיף באמת, כמו שיעל הציעה- להשתמש באבקת סוכר (אחרי שרוכשים קצת מיומנות אפשר לנסות גם קורנפלור).


----------



## orangeada (12/6/13)

וואו מדהים! כל הכבוד על הסבלנות והיצירתיות!


----------



## Virginia Gal (12/6/13)

מהמם!!! 
אני רוצה פרטים! זה ממש יפה, כל הכבוד לך!


----------



## yaeli beli (12/6/13)

יש הסבר כמה הודעות מעלייך 
אם לא תביני אותו, או שיהיו לך שאלות נוספות - אשמח להרחיב ואף להדריך.


----------



## Raspail (12/6/13)

מהמם!!!!! אני מתה על בצק סוכר! 
וזה מדהים אותי שעשית את הכל לבד, זה מקסים, צבעוני ושמח! רעיון נפלא!


----------



## yaeli beli (12/6/13)

תודה!


----------



## arapax (12/6/13)

ממש מקסים


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

קשקושי רחבה 
קניתי בדרום תל אביב המון-המון קשקושי רחבה מכל הסוגים, המינים והצבעים, והכל נחטף. זה לא רק הוסיף צבע לרחבת הריקודים, זה גם משך אליה את *כל* האורחים. 
עלה לי 300 ₪ לבערך 300 יחידות של קשקושים שונים. קניתי ברח' מטלון פינת נחלת בנימין ובחנות נוספת במטלון פינת הרצל.


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

כפכפים 
חילקנו לרוקדות עם העקבים כפכפים לבנים שקשרתי בסרט ורוד. קניתי בחנות "ג'ינה" באלנבי פינת קינג ג'ורג' בתל אביב במחיר של 6 ₪ לזוג. היה להיט. האחיות של שנינו והחברות התקשרו לדווח אחרי החתונה שהן משתמשות בכפכפים.


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

משוויצות בכפכפים החדשים


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

שירים 
בעיקרון נתנו לדיג'יי יד חופשית עם השירים, ולא נתנו לו רשימה. הסברנו לו מה הסגנונות המוסיקליים שלנו והטלנו וטו על מוזיקה מזרחית וטראנסים. כן נתנו לו שלושה שירים:

שיר כניסה לחופה:  
ELTON JOHN - YOUR SONG

שיר שבירת כוס:
CHUBBY CHECKER - LET'S TWIST AGAIN

סלואו:
BILLY JOEL - JUST THE WAY YOU ARE

בסוף הערב יוסי הדי.ג'יי. נתן לנו דיסק שהוא הכין לנו עם שלושת השירים ועוד כמה שירי אהבה רומנטיים. זו היתה הפתעה ממש נעימה!


----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

פרולוג על ספקים וכסף 
אומרים שחתונה ממוצעת עולה 120 אלף ₪ (ל- 250 מוזמנים), ואנחנו עשינו חתונה ב- 80 אלף, שהיתה מדהימה, צבעונית ושמחה עם אוכל שלא הפסיקו לדבר עליו, חופה ייחודית ומקום יפיפה שקיבלנו עליו הרבה פידבקים חיוביים. חסכנו בעלות שמלת הכלה, באיפור ושיער ובטבעות, אבל השקענו בבר קינוחים עשיר, אלכוהול ואטרקציות לאורחים. הדיל של הקאסה היה מאוד משתלם מבחינה כלכלית, אבל אני מניחה שהוא לא מתאים לכל אחד, כי בוחרים עבורך את הספקים. מכיוון שלא באמת היה חשוב לנו מי הצלם או הבר - זרמנו עם זה, אבל זה באמת לא מתאים לכל אחד.

היה פה לא מזמן דיון על מיסחור החתונות, ואני רוצה להגיד שאני פשוט בשוק ממה שהספקים מרשים לעצמם לחלוב מהזוג המתחתן, רק מתוך ההנחה שחתונה זה אירוע של פעם בחיים ואנשים מוכנים להשקיע את הכל בחתונה. עד הרגע שהחתונה נגמרה לא הפסיקו לנסות להוציא מאיתנו עוד כסף: הבעלים של הבר הציע לנו בקבוקי שתיה נוספים ב- 85 ₪ לבקבוק; הצלם בדיוק קיבל מכונת מגנטים חדשה בתוספת של 300 ₪; הצלמים באו לבקש טיפ (!); המעצבת רצתה להשכיר לנו שטיח משומש במחיר כפול ממה שעולה חדש; הדיג'יי רצה 700 שקל על הקדשת השיר מהחברים, ומה לא... המלצה לזוגות המתחתנים: תגדלו עמוד שדרה ופשוט תגידו "לא". מאוד קל להישאב ל"זה רק 140 שקל" או "מה זה כבר 1300 ₪ אחרי שהוצאנו 70 אלף". חברים נשואים אמרו לנו שההוצאה הכי מיותרת שהיתה להם היא ההוצאה על החתונה, ובאמת, קניית בית, רכב וחיסכון לעתיד הם הרבה יותר חשובים. קחו הכל בפרופורציות.


----------



## spur (11/6/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים ושפויים 
תודה!


----------



## ronitvas (12/6/13)

חשוב מאוד!!! 
תודה רבה על קרדיטים מקסימים. 
בגלל האוכל בקאסה ערכתי לבן הבכור שלי את מסיבת הברית (ממני לא סחטו כספים, אגב)
הכל היה הוגן מאוד (יכול להיות שבגלל שאני מהתחום....)
מאחלת לכם רק טוב


----------



## yaeli beli (12/6/13)

חשוב לי להדגיש 
שהקאסה ממש לא היו אלה שסחטו כספים (או שניסו לפחות), אלא רק הספקים החיצוניים: בר, עיצוב, די.ג'יי....


----------



## פרילי 86 (12/6/13)

תודה רבה!! 
קרדיטים מקסימים, ואני מאוד מאוד מעריכה את זה ששמת בכל סעיף מחירים, זה ממש עוזר.
נראה שהיו אירועים מקסימים.


----------



## yaeli beli (12/6/13)

בבקשה. לגבי העלויות של הכל, היה חשוב לי לציין 
כמה שילמנו על כל דבר (למרות שיש איזו תרבות של 'לא נעים לדבר על כסף'), כי כשאנחנו התחלנו להתעניין בנושא החתונה, לא היה לנו מושג באיזה תקציב מדובר ואיך לבנות את התקציב. מה נחשב להרבה / מעט / יקר / זול - ונתונים להשוואה זה משהו שמאוד חסר בעיניי. לצערי יש גם תחושה כזו לפעמים שאם אתה לא שופך הרבה כסף אתה מתקמצן על האורחים שלך ועל היום הכי חשוב בחיים שלך, ואני לא אוהבת את הכיוון הזה.


----------



## פרילי 86 (12/6/13)




----------



## yaeli beli (11/6/13)

תודה למי ששרד עד הסוף


----------



## ani4ka4 (11/6/13)

יופי של קרדיטים  ומזל טוב


----------



## lanit (11/6/13)

כיף לקרוא! 
מאוד הזדהתי עם הבחירות שלכם, של לשים דגש על האורחים ולא על עצם האירוע. ומאוד התרגשתי מהקרדיטים שלך, כי נראה שזה מאוד שימח את האורחים...


----------



## yaeli beli (12/6/13)

תודה! כיף לקרוא...


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/6/13)

קרדיטים נהדרים! 
אהבתי מאוד את הגישה המפוכחת שלכם לחתונה ובעיקר את העובדה שהלכתם עם מה שאתם מאמינים ומרגישים ולא נכנעתם ללחצים חיצוניים.

נראה שבסך הכל, גם אם לא הוספתם כסף על כל מיני תוספות נחוצות יותר או פחות, הייתה לכם חתונה מקסימה ומרגשת, ובסופו של דבר, זה הרי הדבר הכי חשוב


----------



## yaeli beli (12/6/13)

תודה!


----------



## hagaraf (12/6/13)

הגשמתם לי את כל החלומות 
החל מפראג דרך משחקים וכלה בעלות האירוע.
כיף לקרוא שהצלחתם לעמוד על שלכם ועדיין ליהנות ולעשות את הבחירות שמתאימות לכם


----------



## yaeli beli (12/6/13)

וואו, כזו תגובה עוד לא קיבלתי! 
כיף לדעת שהצלחתי להעביר את השמחה והאושר שהיו קשורים בחתונה שלנו למי שלא היה שם, וזו מחמאה ענקית לשמוע שהגשמתי לך את החלומות. הצעה שלי: תגשימי לעצמך את החלומות!
פראג נהדרת וזה כל כך פשוט לביצוע (שמעתי על אנשים שוויתרו בגלל שלא רצו להתחיל להתעסק עם כל מה שכרוך בחתונה בחו"ל, למרות שלדעתי זה פחות ריצות מחתונה ברבנות); המשחקים אכן היו רעיון נהדר ויש המון חברות שמשכירות אותן, בדר"כ לאירועי בר מצווה; והעלויות - טוב, פה באמת צריך להקפיד על מסגרת תקציב ולא למתוח אותה עבור כל ספק.


----------



## Shmutzi (12/6/13)

תודה על השיתוף והקרדיטים היפים! 
היה כיף "לטייל" איתך בפראג המדהימה ולראות את הבחירות השפויות וההיגיוניות שעשיתם.
כל הכבוד ונראה שהיה שמח מאוד!

מזל טוב!


----------



## yaeli beli (12/6/13)

תודה רבה!!


----------



## DDN (12/6/13)

נהניתי לקרוא 
במיוחד על ההתעסקויות מול הספקים.


----------



## yael rosen (13/6/13)

מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזו גישה מדהימה יש לכם על חתונות ועל החיים בכלל
מעריצה ומעריכה את הדרך שבחרתם!!!
אתם נראים מקסים (למרות הטשטוש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
ועכשיו רק נותר לאחת מזל טוב גדול גדול גדול גדול


----------



## yaeli beli (14/6/13)

תודה רבה! גרמת לי לחיוך ענקי עכשיו 
גם כי כיף לקרוא כשאנשים אחרים מעריכים, אבל עוד יותר כי זה בא ממך. אני מעריצה את הקרדיטים שלך ואת הגישה הטוטלית שלך לאירוע ועיצוב החתונה, שלנו בכלל לא היתה (וגם אני חושבת שאת ממש ממש יפה, למרות שזה שטחי להגיד).
הטשטוש הוא בעיקר בגלל ש', שעבר על כל מילה ותמונה שרציתי להעלות לקרדיטים (ופסל 2, מטושטשות אף הן..., והוריד כמה פסקאות שלא נראו לו, אני הרי יכולתי לחפור הרבה יותר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
תודה רבה על האיחולים!!!


----------



## yael rosen (14/6/13)

כל כל מוכר - העניין הזה של הפסיכיות שלהם.. זה הזכיר לי שהכנתי פעם כיסוי מהמם לתיבת הדואר שלנו. השקעה של כמה שעות של חיתוך ידני. שלז שלי הגיע הביתה ופסל אותו באחת - לא מוכן שהשמות הפרטיים יהיו על תיבת הדואר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 אז אני מזדהה נורא


----------



## onestylishbride (14/6/13)

המון המון מזל טוב! 
אני מכירה לגמרי את התחושה שמנסים להכניס לך יד לכיס, חוויתי את זה במשך שנה! ומעריכה אתכם על הדרך!
נראה שהיה מקסים ואתם נראים מאושרים 
מאחלת לכם המון אושר ואהבה.

מיה


----------



## yaeli beli (14/6/13)

המון המון תודה!


----------



## American Starfish (14/6/13)

איזה יופי! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ממש מעורר השראה להעלות גם כן קרדיטים, בעילום שם (גם אני מאוד בקטע של פרטיות).
התמונות מקסימות, המקום נראה ממש יפה ונראה שהיה לכם כיף!
מזל טוב!!!


----------



## yaeli beli (15/6/13)

תודה רבה 
כמו שכתבתי, באמת התלבטתי האם להעלות קרדיטים, אבל אני חושבת שגם בעילום שם ובתמונות מטושטשות זה שווה את זה.
ההתנהלויות עם הספקים, המקום, האטרקציות לאורחים, הבחירות שעשיתם - כל אלה דברים שתורמים לגולשים בפורום בלי קשר לזהות שלכם כזוג.


----------

